# Problems setting up Verizon DSL modem/router



## Nogrial (Aug 21, 2007)

I have dsl with Verizon, I have bought the version dsl router that is a modem and wireless router. I have my primary computer set up with the connection. I can connect the interenet and everything just fine. My problem is trying get my other computers set up to work. I have 2 other computers with the G-wireless adapter cards inserted in a the pci slot. They are all working properly, and they can connnect the the lan connection, and all the computers can communicate through the primary user computers shared folder. The problem is they cannot connect to the internet; it either is low to no connectivity or not connected to the interenet at all, either way I can not access the interenet via internet explorer. Now if I hardwire these other computers they do work with a connections. Its when they work on the wireless they have problems. When I check levels is has excellent 56-100 mbps to the router, but never get the internet to connect... 

I also have a linksys g-wirless router as well, I have tried connecting a cat5 from the version router to the linksys routher. I try connecting to the linksys router, but each time i try to connect is never allows me to use the deafult password, no did it ever ask me to change it. When I run the software that came with the linksys router it goes through all the steps until is says "checking computer information" , it loads that to 100% twice or so then asks for a password... I have tried admin, and many others. Nothing seems to get me past that step in connecting and setting up my linksys router. And same thing, I can have multiple computers connect to it hardwire and wireless, and they can see eachother and talk.. but no internet connection. 


I am not sure what to do here, if anyone has any ideas on how to fix plz help! Wether I can set up my Verizon dsl routher to them all or I have to use both routers to accomplish internet connection...........


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's start with some basics.

Please supply the following info, *exact models* of the equipment please.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem. If dial-up, please specify.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (WEP, WPA, WPA2, etc.)
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home SP2.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.

With the wireless machine connect to the network, let's see this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

